# 
,          :,,,   5-6  ,12 , 6%,, .,20-30 /    , -,- ,    ,..   ,     ., 20 .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

$ 2000.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 -      ?

----------

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 //   ?

----------

1

----------


## 234

*DyexrfKbpf9002*,      2000$    $?  ?    :Smilie:

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> *DyexrfKbpf9002*,      2000$    $?  ?


    .    (       )  .           .  : . .       .  :
-      6 .  (   ), 
-  ,
-  (, /  . .),
-   ,
-     26  70,
-     26  69.   .
  $   -   .   ,  ( ) "",      (    )     $ 1 000  1 500.  , ,    .  ,        .  .

----------


## __

.    .  (   )      ,    .       ( 10-30 .),     ....   .    ... 
 .     .     ...

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

[/QUOTE] .     .     ...[/QUOTE]

      ,        .           .
   ,     50 .           .    .       .

----------


## room111

20 .. .        .      .               .      ,       . 
      .



   .

----------

, ,       ,     - .   ,, . ,-.,, .-20

----------


## 365

,  20 / .

----------


## __

> ,        .           .


       -     ...   ""-    ....  1992  (    )      ...   () - ..   ,  2       (      (!!!)   ...   2-   ,      -      ...  ,  ...   -     -   ...      -  ...      ???      (       2600    . 453  - 453 ).    30        ?       -   .

----------


## rebrov

,      .

----------

